

Tizen to merge with Samsung's Bada - TheTechScribe
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/241959/tizen-merge-samsungs-bada

======
voidr
At first there was Meamo, then there came Moblin. After a while the two
merged, thus creating MeeGo. All was good until Nokia and Intel divorced, and
Intel made Tizen based on MeeGo.

Now Tizen is incorporated into Bada, Samsung's platform. What will happen
next?

~~~
dddddannyyyyy
It feels like this project is like 2 guys at Samsung and Intel and 2 PR
departments just wanting to generate press releases.

